# Vote for the best review for Jan 2020!



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2020)

The following reviews have been selected as the best of the best submitted for this first giveaway contest (jan 1 - jan 15)

please check them out and vote for the one you feel is the best of these remaining 14!

Westin Desert Willow review on 1/1 (date of stay 12/27/19)
Westgate Park City 1/3 (date of stay 12/21/19)
Wyndham Clearwater 1/4 (date of stay 12/23/19)
Hyatt Coconut Plantation 1/4 (date of stay 12/12/19)
wyndham margaritaville nashville 1/4 (dos 12/26/19)
worldmark couer d'alene 1/4 (dos 10/18/19)
wyndham oceanside 1/5 (dos 12/4/19)
wyndham ocean blvd 1/7 (dos 12/26/19)
pueblo bonito sunset 1/8 (dos 12/5/19)
caribbean beach club 1/9 (dos 5/25/19)
hyatt siesta key 1/10 (dos 9/10/19)
westin kaanapali orv north 1/10 (dos 6/29/19)
embarc blue mountain 1/11 (dos 11/24/19)
deerhurst birchcliff 1/11 (dos 12/14/19)


----------



## Helaine (Jan 16, 2020)

wyndham ocean blvd 1/7 (dos 12/26/19) is on the list, but not in the poll.


----------



## silentg (Jan 16, 2020)

So far I’m the only one who voted


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2020)

Helaine said:


> wyndham ocean blvd 1/7 (dos 12/26/19) is on the list, but not in the poll.


added, thank you


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2020)

silentg said:


> So far I’m the only one who voted


probably take a number of days for folks to even read all those reviews!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 17, 2020)

I voted, all the reviews selected were outstanding. IMHO.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 17, 2020)

indeed, I was very impressed with a good number of the reviews submitted in the past few weeks, it was difficult to narrow them down!  I honestly expected to only have to choose 5 or 10 at the most for the poll.


----------



## silentg (Jan 17, 2020)

I voted for one that made me want to go to the resort.


----------



## Panina (Jan 19, 2020)

Did not expect this to be as hard as it is.  All of the reviews are detailed and each is very good it their own way.  

I realized that I was leaning on voting for an area I preferred.  I read them again and actually voted for a place I will never go.  The reason for my vote, the review just put me there with the family.

@TUGBrian not sure I like this contest because the reviews are so good making a choice is not easy as many are the best and because reading all of them is very time consuming.  I really only like to read where I want to go and ultimately I believe votes will lean that way.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2020)

quite the even spread sofar!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 20, 2020)

I would have liked to have voted for multiple. All very good. Agree with @Panina that I am tending to focus on the resorts that interest me.


----------



## silentg (Jan 20, 2020)

Reading these, I will submit a more detailed review after next vacation.


----------



## presley (Jan 23, 2020)

Had a hard time deciding between 5 of them, but decided to go with one that hadn't had any votes, yet. Oddly, none of the 5 reviews that I liked the most were at locations where I'll every stay. I guess they painted such a detailed picture, that I felt like I was there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2020)

close race, lets get a dozen or so more votes before we declare a winner!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2020)

gonna give this another week for folks to vote and then call it.   Seems we have two resorts leading the pack...help us pick a winner!

will still start feb contest on 2/1 for another chance to win!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2020)

close to picking a winner for Jan...note Feb contest starts today!









						Feb 2020 Timeshare Review contest
					

Starting Feb 1, 2020 (today!) and running thru 2/15 (the next two weeks) we will be running a "best review of the month" contest with the winning review earning a $50 amazon gift card! (or a 5 year membership extension if the member so chooses)  Very few rules for this contest, so ill be brief...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2020)

last call for final votes....top two only separated by a single vote!

if you dont have time to read the rest, at least read those two and pick your favorite! =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2020)

going to end this poll on sunday and declare a winner...so take the next 2 days to vote if you havent already.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2020)

and the winner for January 2020 is the review of Hyatt Siesta Key Beach submitted by @travelhacker

Congratulations!  and thank you for submitting an amazing review!  (please check your email for a note/info from me)


----------



## Panina (Feb 10, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> and the winner for January 2020 is the review of Hyatt Siesta Key Beach submitted by @travelhacker
> 
> Congratulations!  and thank you for submitting an amazing review!  (please check your email for a note/info from me)


Wow only 29 voted, with 2k views.  I am surprised, I expected more.  It took lots of time to read all the reviews, maybe some viewed it as too much time.  Maybe a raffle of some sort for voters to entice more participation or narrowing down the best to fewer reviews.  Maybe another tugger has a good idea how to get more participation.


----------



## Panina (Feb 10, 2020)

@travelhacker congratulations on your win.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2020)

cant see offering a prize for the review AND a prize to vote on the reviews!

im going to try to trim down the finalists a bit more for the feb contest in hopes that it makes it easier for folks to read them all to cast a vote!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2020)

Panina said:


> @travelhacker congratulations on your win.


Ditto, you are the first winner and your name and review will go down in history.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks! I'm glad that people enjoyed the review and I hope the contest helps get more people writing detailed reviews! Whenever I think about staying at a new resort, the review section is the first place I check out, and would imagine it's the same for most of us.


----------



## silentg (Feb 27, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Thanks! I'm glad that people enjoyed the review and I hope the contest helps get more people writing detailed reviews! Whenever I think about staying at a new resort, the review section is the first place I check out, and would imagine it's the same for most of us.


Congratulations I liked your review


----------

